# Gateway laptop: broken off/on switch



## jtimc7 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a Gateway W730-K8X laptop and would like to replace the broken on/off switch. I have removed about a dozen screws from the underside of the unit but am still having trouble accessing the on/off switch...

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This site might help: How to Upgrade, Repair, Disassemble a GateWay Laptop or Notebook

In general, you'll need to pretty much completely disassemble the machine to replace that switch, unless it's on a daughter board. The bezel around the switches above the keyboard typically has three or four screws from the bottom holding it, then you gently pry it off.


----------



## jtimc7 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks John...I'll try this site...


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> This site might help: How to Upgrade, Repair, Disassemble a GateWay Laptop or Notebook
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thou hast made amends!:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I try.


----------

